# NVO - Novo Nordisk



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Wanted to hear your opinion about NVO - Novo Nordisk. This stock got hit pretty hard this year , 25% % Off 52-Week High, but I have impression that mostly because of bad debt situation in Europe...
I read that NVO is the biggest owner of diabetic medicine and number of diabetics will grow significantly... also their patents are pretty secure.
NVO has now very low dividend 1.3% and they pay it only once per year, but their dividend growth is very impressive, on average about 30%....

Toronto.gal - you are a pro in pharma  wanted to know your opinion


----------

